# Have you ever been under anesthesia?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I will be doing this on Monday, I'm nervous about it


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, twice. I passed out after like 2 seconds lol and I barely remember what happened right after the surgeries.


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

yeah, i was a bit scared but it just felt like falling asleep. when i woke up i was having double vision lol. but its not that bad. youll be okay c:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

3 times. It's no biggy.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes. Felt fantastic when waking up.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I need gastroscopy because something strange is going on with my esophagus, and I wish they could do it with anesthesia so that I couldn't feel that tube.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to watch the news a lot. Does that count?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes, twice. I passed out after like 2 seconds lol and I barely remember what happened right after the surgeries.


Sometimes you are not actually unconscious but you think you were because you can't remember anything. Drugs like ketamine can do that. You will be awake but the drug makes it impossible for you to remember. They gave me that once and I am not sure but I might remember asking them to give me vampire blood.

IMO they overdo it with anesthesia. I had foot surgery in 2006 without it and everything was fine. Just got a shot of marcaine. But other docs insist on it even for foot surgery.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Twice. It wasn't that bad.I was given some meds to calm me down. It doesn't hurt or anything,it feels like falling asleep super fast. Sad thing is, now I can't handle the scent of bubblegum...it makes me sick, because it was the scent /flavor I picked.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had it for my wisdom teeth removal (I had five of them!)
I remember them putting in the IV, asking me a question about college, and then it was all over. I was walked into a room to lie down. :stu :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no.... . but I have had numbing injection in the past when i used to go to the dentist. Does alcohol count? LOL


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I think they gave me laughing gas when I was little to do dental work.

They REALLY should have done that when I had more recent dental work, instead they just gave me a few shots of novacane.....I mean, modern dentistry is still fairly barbaric, I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Yep. Best nap I've ever had.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

It's great fun when you wake up and you're still under the effects. Apparently I was happily chatting away to the receptionist afterwards, which is definitely something I would never do when not drugged up to my eyeballs.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep. They injected me, rolled my trolley bed thing into the surgery room and I was out in like 10 seconds. I remember waking up in this other massive room and there were nurses and doctors everywhere and this really hot guy in the bed across from me but it was only a few seconds before I snoozed off again and then woke up again and mum was taking a picture of me. She'd taken like 50 pictures of me while I was asleep.

I must be really bad with drugs though because apparently I'm the only one that couldn't eat until the next day. I kept on vomiting everything back up.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, I had a tonsillectomy when I was in my 20s, I was terrified but everything went fine The they had me count backwards from 100 I think I got to 97 woke up in a different room on a different floor hoping I wasn't pregnant.

Good luck.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, only to get a few teeth out though :/


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, just once when I was getting my wisdom teeth removed. Nothing to worry about. 

I remember I woke up during the procedure and started lying to the people operating for some reason. Then when I woke up after it was done I cried hard and uncontrollably. I wasn't in pain or anything I just literally couldn't make myself stop crying. It was strange. Felt awesome on the way home, though.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Yeah, twice and I rather enjoyed it, I wish I hadn't woke up again but it's nothing to be worried about.


same here. You fall asleep without even knowing it and when you wake up, all the time in between is unaccounted for. it's like being dead for a couple of hours... you don't even have dreams

if you died while under anesthesia you wouldn't even know it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck. I'm sure you will be fine. Source: I propofoled a lot of people.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

A few times. First was probably back in '04-'05 when I was having a tooth removed. It was just regular IV crap. The last two were for surgeries with the mask over your mouth/nose crap. It wasn't bad...Kind of weird...Just slowly fell asleep and I felt really mellow (due to the drugs they gave me before hand). The nurses and people just kept asking if I was tired or how I was feeling until I finally conked out.

Waking up the first time was pretty awful, to be honest. I just started coming to out of nowhere and I was scared as hell and confused. At first I thought I was waking up from a regular nap but then notice people standing over/around me...beeping..voices..and it's like wtf... Then I remembered and was like "Oh okay". Not to say this will happen to you. 

The second time was much better though. Just woke up feeling tired but that was about it. Don't recall feeling all high and happy like some folks, unfortunately. lol.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

As in completely went to sleep? Yes, twice. Once when I was about six I had to have my adenoids removed. I only have vague memories of it, but I don't remember feeling more than just a bit nervous. I was told to count and passed out incredibly quickly.

The second time was about a year and a half ago when I got my wisdom teeth out. I was such a nervous wreck that they had to calm me down before giving me the anesthesia. I was out in no time once they did, but I woke up once. I came to enough to just barely realize what was happening and then I was out again. (I'd been warned that that was definitely going to happen, and it had freaked me out, but it honestly wasn't even scary.)


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I had it, I was really really super super high after I woke up. Like, I would wake up, say something stupid and instantly pass out again /repeat about 4-5 times. For example, I think the first time I woke up, I stood up really fast and said "Okay, I am ready to get out of here I am driving ahahahahah" then I slammed back into the chair asleep.

I don't know if everyone is like that afterwards, the only reason I know I was, was because my buddy was making fun of me a whole bunch after and he was telling me all the **** I was saying. Was quite hilarious. Apparently when the nurse was still there but with her back turned, I mouth to my friend "MY *** HURTS" as a joke then I giggled and passed out. Fun times.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Uh, am I the only one who went through teeth procedures while awake? I did get anesthesia for them though.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

once or twice. I am pretty accident prone.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep, to have the wisdom teeth removed. I went from sitting in the chair at the dentists office talking about my job to lying on the couch at home on a blood soaked pillow(drooled out some blood). No pain felt at all at any point. A friend said once he opened the door to the house, I ran inside to lay on the couch but missed and landed on the floor. Looks like it affects everyone to a certain degree...but that's probably dependant on how much they give you. I had 7 teeth removed, so they probably gave me several small doses(or one large dose, IDK how that works).


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Most things such as wisdom tooth removal is just sedation. You aren't entirely out but you don't feel or remember anything. That's not that risky and I never found it concerning. Such situations again wouldn't be bad except for when you have after effects of some type of tooth surgery or something. 

Full anesthesia is an entirely different thing. With sedation you just slowly loose wakefulness. For back surgery I got blindsided. "Breathe this oxygen" I take 2 deep breaths and I can't take another. I can't take a deep breath, I can't move, I can't do anything but lay there in utter panic until I lose consciousness. I woke up screaming and forcing my eyes open even though they couldn't focus. My brain couldn't process anything except the need to fight to stay awake. Someone came over and asked me questions but I couldn't move or talk yet. I was still trying to yell. She started injecting me with morphine and eventually I couldn't stay awake any longer again. 

Sedation = good full anesthesia = bad


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I didn't dream at all when I was put under. It is like a gap in your chronological clock, you close your eyes one moment, and you open them the next, and it seems like no time has passed at all, completely different from when you dream while asleep.

I don't know why someone would want to be awake while someone is sawing at the bones in their legs or arms.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Noca said:


> Yes, I didn't dream at all when I was put under. It is like a gap in your chronological clock, you close your eyes one moment, and you open them the next, and it seems like no time has passed at all, completely different from when you dream while asleep.
> 
> *I don't know why someone would want to be awake while someone is sawing at the bones in their legs or arms*.


I feel bad for people born before modern medicine...they had no choice I guess!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Once for tooth surgery I told the dentist it would be fine but they wouldn't listen I was terrified of needles at the time,I ran away into the car park but my mother caught me eventually after chasing for 20mins, I was 11 I think


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yes...upper GI. Propofol. Wish I could have some, now.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

nope, I would have major anxiety if I knew I had to get it though.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Noca said:


> Yes, I didn't dream at all when I was put under. It is like a gap in your chronological clock, you close your eyes one moment, and you open them the next, and it seems like no time has passed at all, completely different from when you dream while asleep.
> 
> I don't know why someone would want to be awake while someone is sawing at the bones in their legs or arms.


Being awake will reduce medical errors. Surgeons have been known to operate on the wrong appendage even when it is labeled. There is a risk of complications from the anesthetic drugs. Recovery is also better without anesthesia. I don't understand why people don't mind being totally helpless while they are letting a room full of total strangers cut them open.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

scarpia said:


> I don't understand why people don't mind being totally helpless while they are letting a room full of total strangers cut them open.


 Probably for the same reason people don't read the legal agreements they sign every day. They don't really want to know what they don't know. Do you really want to remember seeing some strange man playing with your innards for the rest of your life?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea, best sleep you'll have in your life. I don't even remember when i fell asleep. It seems like it goes by so fast tho..and then after you wake up xD haha!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

SilentLuke said:


> I feel bad for people born before modern medicine...they had no choice I guess!


No its an option, you are given the option for each surgery here if you want general or local anesthetics, aka awake or not awake.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

scarpia said:


> Being awake will reduce medical errors. Surgeons have been known to operate on the wrong appendage even when it is labeled. There is a risk of complications from the anesthetic drugs. Recovery is also better without anesthesia. I don't understand why people don't mind being totally helpless while they are letting a room full of total strangers cut them open.


On each surgery they repeatedly ask you which area you are having done and mark it with a marker, while I have little confidence in doctors in general, I don't doubt their ability to be able to see where "x" marks the spot during a surgery. I suppose your other two points are valid though, but the trauma of hearing people saw away at your bones must be factored into that awake scenario as well.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

No, but I had a seizure once. It was a pretty cool experience.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, it was fun. I tried to stay awake, but couldn't. And then, BAM, you're up and just doing what the people tell you to do because you still can't think straight.

Good times. They said I wouldn't remember the ride home, but I did remember it. I was so dazed.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, for tonsillectomy last year.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> No its an option, you are given the option for each surgery here if you want general or local anesthetics, aka awake or not awake.


 Awww! How cute! The wonderful people who love to pay your bills are trying to help people by being cheap! Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Noca said:


> On each surgery they repeatedly ask you which area you are having done and mark it with a marker, while I have little confidence in doctors in general, I don't doubt their ability to be able to see where "x" marks the spot during a surgery.


You would think so but they still operate on the wrong limb

*
*



> *Patient at Halifax Hospital has surgery on wrong leg*
> 
> August 15, 2013|By Marni Jameson, Orlando Sentinel
> A patient woke up from surgery at Halifax Hospital Medical Center last month to find her surgeon had operated on the wrong leg.
> ...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Probably for the same reason people don't read the legal agreements they sign every day. They don't really want to know what they don't know. Do you really want to remember seeing some strange man playing with your innards for the rest of your life?


I watched two of my foot surgeries. I don't know why people are so squeamish about it. That doc retired and my new podiatrist insisted on anesthesia. It ads thousand to the bill.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes and it made me ill. Threw up for about four days.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Only local anesthesia, had two ingrown toe nails removed, nothing major. I'm sure a healthy person has less chance of complications while under anesthesia.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yep. I had hernia surgery about a year ago, first time I was ever put under. They took me into the operating room and put a mask over my face, then told me to breathe deeply. That's all I remember...next thing I know I woke up in the recovery room about two hours later and the nurses told me it was over and everything had went well. Some people have bad side effects from it but it didn't bother me at all. It was just like waking up in the morning after a good night of sleep. Within minutes I was fully awake and alert, no dizziness or nausea at all.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never been under general anesthesia -- only local. I've never had any major surgery before, though, just a few minor procedures. I was once given the choice to get either local or general anesthesia; I went with local because I had to report back to work right afterwards (and also, local is cheaper).


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, once when I was little and needed a minor operation. Only lasted about 15 minutes but I was out cold and don't remember any of it.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Never. Although I would like to be put under a general anesthetic when I go for a hair cut. If only I could find a barbers that offer this service.


----------



## danielwatson344 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, a few times.
It's not bad at all. Typically, the doctor will give you something to calm you before putting you under. 
You won't be all panicky once the meds start to take effect like you think you will.


----------



## lovableplatypus (Dec 21, 2014)

A couple of times, something wrong with my ears.


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Yep, had to for my wisdom teeth extraction. Almost passed out when they brought out the IV, since I didn't know it was going to be given to me via injection.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes it was awesome. I got laughing gas. Passing out felt cool, it just crushes you into blackness. No stopping it. He counted down and put the mask over my head. Apparently I was laughing hysterically after it was over and also shaking from being cold. I wish I could do it again.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes I've been under general anesthesia twice. The first time was when I was about 6 or 7 to fix my crossed eyes. The second time was when I was 17 for spinal fusion for scoliosis.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*when an organ is removed*

and dentistry when I was little, calling the gas magic carpet which I liked, enjoying walking down the stairs afterwards

but my brain shuts down itself or when convulsing still alert, paramedics deliver Midazolam I/V to put me to sleep. I love a good rest

I have trouble getting to sleep when I don't have anything to focus on in the morning. I haven't used an alarm clock for years.

Now, I'm at the end of my morning's investigation so I feel like going to sleep now


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yes once. It was f.cked up.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

scarpia said:


> I watched two of my foot surgeries. I don't know why people are so squeamish about it. That doc retired and my new podiatrist insisted on anesthesia. It ads thousand to the bill.


Yeah, I personally wish they'd offer more surgeries under local anesthetic. They can still give you something for the anxiety then distract you with music or something. Apparently GA is associated with cognitive decline and dementia in the elderly anyway and surgeries are increasingly common with them, so it shouldn't be as widespread as it is.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I just came back. I did the anesthesia today. It was strange. I remember the idiot giving me the anesthesia and that's it, then I woke up and was told I was done. I was hoping to have an out of body experience. I wanted to die during anesthesia and now that it didn't happen I am disappointed, I don't want to work anymore and I don't like my life.


----------

